# whats a marimo ball??



## frazier71 (Mar 17, 2012)

What is a marimo ball? Like what does it do in the tank? I have a 5.5 heated filtered tank with a snail and a betta. Will this thing help with ammonia or anything. Will it out grow my tank??


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

It doesn't really help with ammonia that much. It won't outgrow your tank either. People buy them because they look cool. They also symbolize luck and love. 









Some people consider them to be almost like fish.. They seem to develop a life of their own, and can travel around the fish tank. They are very popular "pets"


----------



## frazier71 (Mar 17, 2012)

Would it be okay in a tank witha betta


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yep! They pick up fish poor and old food though, so it's a good idea to just rinse it out whenever you change the water.


----------



## frazier71 (Mar 17, 2012)

Awesome thanks!


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Does it require anything special to grow or do you just plop it in there?


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

Just plop it in there!

And don't forget to name it!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I have 2, planning on a third for a cute grouping. I love them. Easy to move around and clean, they look cute and they are REAL.

I have heard that shrimps will clean them so shrimps and marimos might be a good match.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Gandalf is in a 2.5 gallon and Sookie is in a 3 gallon. Is that enough room for them and shrimps?


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

My ghost shrimp *LOVE* them! No seriously, they can always be found on/near the moss ball. They nom the stuff that the moss ball picks up.


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

lilyth88 said:


> Gandalf is in a 2.5 gallon and Sookie is in a 3 gallon. Is that enough room for them and shrimps?


I'm no expert on stocking, but I had 6 ghosties in my 4 gal with my betta Goblin. I mean only two are left because be was nomming on them when I went away on the weekends, but they are cute and fun to watch.  I would test out a few with your betta though after a water change. He can think they're a delicious snack.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hmm, maybe I'll try a few. Are cherry shrimp okay, or would you recommend just ghost?


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

Cherry shrimp are better, but more expensive. I tested with ghost shrimp because they're cheap and I could see if my betta would eat them or not.


----------



## frazier71 (Mar 17, 2012)

Mines name is poof and my bfs is squish


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Just discovered a FABULOUS aquarium place here in town that sells every kind of aquatic plant imaginable. I was in heaven and had to control myself so as not to buy everything!


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

Anyone know if they are sold in australia?? Are they the same as java moss balls? And how much would they usually be?


----------

